# Quick and Easy Hash Brown Potatoes



## Ol-blue (Mar 25, 2009)

This is a great recipe for using up leftover cooked potatoes. My mom would always put potatoes in her roast and put in few extras so she could have a quick potato side dish later in the week. So if you boiled up to many potatoes for that potato salad you were making you will have a use for them now. Make it your own by adding ham or bacon or even some green bell peppers. Make it your own!
Enjoy! Debbie

QUICK AND EASY HASH BROWN POTATOES 







3 cup(s) POTATOES; Cooked And Diced.
3 tablespoon(s) FLOUR
1/4 cup(s) ONION; Minced Or To Taste.
1/4 cup(s) MILK
1 teaspoon(s) SALT
1/2 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
3 tablespoon(s) BUTTER OR MARGARINE
CHEDDAR CHEESE; Grated, To Taste.
_____

In a bowl, combine the potatoes, flour, onion, salt and pepper and toss to coat.
Stir in milk.
In a heavy skillet melt butter.
Add potatoes and press potatoes down firmly to make an even layer.
Brown over medium-low heat for about 20 minutes.
Just before serving, add 1/2 to 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese to the potato layer.
You would add the ham or other desired ingredients at this time also.
Heat until cheese is melted, then fold over to serve.

Serves about 4.
_____


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 25, 2009)

Its my pleasure! Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that your bacon wrapped sausage burger I read about on the plate with the potatoes?


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes it is. Good eye!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> Yes it is. Good eye!


Well you know I stalk you and copy all your recipes.  

I love potatoes and these sound really good.  Thanks, as always, for posting.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 25, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Well you know I stalk you and copy all your recipes.
> 
> I love potatoes and these sound really good. Thanks, as always, for posting.


 
LOL... I thought someone was. I'm glad you enjoy the recipes.


----------



## QueenBea (Mar 27, 2009)

This sounds great with sausages


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks good!


----------

